# R8 anyone?



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a minor dilemma I'm sure at least a few of you have considered....I have discussed with the salesman that sold me my RS (and two prior Audi's) the feasibility of picking up a used R8 somewhere down the road. A new one is way out of pricerange but with V8 ones dropping as low as $80Kish now, it's not completely a pipedream now.
A few months ago he let me take out a brandnew V10 model just for a lark, knowing full well I wouldn't be buying it. Last Friday he invited me in to testdrive a V8 coupe they had just taken in on trade. He actually sold it to its original owner, who traded it back for a V10, then sold it to the second owner who traded it back for a V10 'vert. It's a 2009 with only 9000 miles, black with black sideblades, manual, reddish-brown leather seating, and all interior options i.e. alcantara headliner, extended leather, and Bang and Olufsen audio. 
He let me take it out by myself and I got to drive it in some traffic, up and down what amounts to the mosty curvy road nearby, and a small bit of highway cruising. Statistically it's not as quick as the RS from 0-60, but I'm guessing that once rolling the speed differential is negligible. Of course the drive of a mid-engined "near supercar" is quite different from the RS, but the R8 is civilized enough to be a daily driver. The bark of the V8 sounds great and I love the gearwhine and other noises you hear coming from behind you. Asking price for this car is $105K but he said there was some room for negotiation in there, I think this car or something comparable could be had for around $90K.
Financial and practical considerations are where it gets tricky. I must have a car that can carry bicycles, it's a major part of my lifestyle. Right now both my RS and MINI have roofrack capability and can easily carry two people, their bikes, and their gear. No way you could do that with the R8, even if you could have custom fabricated hitch mount for a rack, there's not enough cargo capacity for the gear. I would have to have another vehicle of some kind.
Through a couple strokes of good luck, and some careful planning, my RS was purchased in full, but my MINI is two years into a 0.9% 60 month loan with a $616 monthly payment. I would have to trade in both cars and embark on a new loan for the remainder of the difference, and then start looking for something I could either pay cash for, or some kind of promotional lease deal, etc that was really cheap. My quandary is twofold really, would owning an R8 be as exciting as thinking about owning one? Would it be worth it to put my financial eggs into that basket?
Anyone else who's thought of this, would you?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Love the R8 but like you, the lifestyle requires more utility. Based on this a 2 car quiver works well with the R8 being for when not requiring the space. In my situation, aside from budget constraints, parking space is an issue. As soon as I can talk my lady into ditching the Mazdaspped Miata, I'll be well on my way to hunting down a replacement ragtop that we both can enjoy and I can specifically avoid feeling like a circus bear in (especially when the top is up!).


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Tough call. I've never driven an R8, but I've always lusted after them. If I was in the same situation as you, I might attempt to make that deal work. Based on what you've told us, you've probably got about $21k left to pay off on the Mini. It's probably worth around $24k on a trade-in. I have no idea what a dealer would give you for the TTRS, but it's probably pretty high. Probably around $50k+? Let's say you essentially trade in $55k worth of assets on the R8. That leaves you with a similar payment for what you're paying on the Mini now. Then you'd just have to find a great deal on a bike hauler and/or buy it outright. I'm also a competitive cyclist, so I know what you're going through. It's not easy loving both bikes and cars. 

It might also be a good idea to wait for the refreshed R8 to be released so the older models take a bigger hit on depreciation. I think that's only a year away or something. Plus, the TTRS's will also be out of production by then so their value may hold steady and become a very attractive trade-in.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

To me, the R8 is just a little too flashy for a daily driver. Also, the storage practicality would be a concern.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Marty said:


> To me, the R8 is just a little too flashy for a daily driver. Also, the storage practicality would be a concern.


From a comfort and ride perspective this car does make a perfect daily driver. But I agree with Marty, for your lifestyle and needs the functionality just isn't there. And the amount of attention that this car receives really must be experienced to be believed (good or bad depending on your personality and intended use).


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think it's too much trouble since both your other cars are fairly recent. I didn't really even know the TT-RS existed until I started looking at R8's. I drove an R8 V10 and liked it, but for 100k less the TT-RS is just as fast. The benefit for me of the R8 is more interior room for me, although probably less for luggage. But then again there is something nice about having a small car to toss around, just feels faster and sportier. When I was looking a used one just did not make sense, since dealers were discounting 20k off the list. The list on a V8 R8 starts around 130. Compared to a 4 year old car for 100k, again, it just made more sense to get a new one. But then this year their supposed to come out with the DSG, and maybe next year a newer or completely different body style. I happen to like the side blade, so not sure I will like the new style, but who knows. At this point the TT-RS is enough of an Audi for me, and I can take it anywhere and park it anywhere.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

A few little performance tweaks to the RS will make you forget about the R8 lusting. It is epic for sure but also completely impractical for anything but fun, short jaunts. See sig for a few potential upgrades...:thumbup:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*have bike + warp speed*



mtbscoTT said:


> Financial and practical considerations are where it gets tricky. I must have a car that can carry bicycles, it's a major part of my lifestyle. Right now both my RS and MINI have roofrack capability and can easily carry two people, their bikes, and their gear. No way you could do that with the R8, even if you could have custom fabricated hitch mount for a rack, there's not enough cargo capacity for the gear. I would have to have another vehicle of some kind.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

You only live once. If you can swing an R8 for a year and get a beater for the bikes and gear it'll be totally worth it IMO.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> A few little performance tweaks to the RS will make you forget about the R8 lusting.


I agree with this 100%, keep the TT-RS and mod it a bit. This thread me think of a pic of my car taken a few months ago at a local meet. It looks like my Suzuka TT-RS is coming after his Ibis R8. There were a few R8 owners there, all V8's and all verrry interested in my car.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd have to drive a V8 R8 to make this decision. I've thought about it, as well. TT RS is unique. R8 is special, though.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the TTRS.. But.. I love the R8 V8 just a bit more; mainly for the awesome V8 sound and how much it shouts! My only complaint with the TTRS, even with the non-resonated cat-back it still doesn't shout like a monster.. Sounds sick, still sounds muffled.. Only way to solve that is turbo-back.. Which voids warranty as I'll need the tune.. FML!! 

Go the R8; f**k practicality; TTRS isn't practical anyway.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Can you be seen driving an R8 to work without it adversely affecting people's perceptions of you or your future income? I'd have one in a minute but my boss's boss's boss occasionally drives one to work, and it would *not* be a good thing for me to be seen as having the same car as he does if I ever want a raise again...


----------



## Anthony1111 (Jan 17, 2012)

JimInSF said:


> Can you be seen driving an R8 to work without it adversely affecting people's perceptions of you or your future income? I'd have one in a minute but my boss's boss's boss occasionally drives one to work, and it would *not* be a good thing for me to be seen as having the same car as he does if I ever want a raise again...


Exactly why I chose the TT RS. Great performance, but not the bad attention from coworkers.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I love the TTRS.. But.. I love the R8 V8 just a bit more; mainly for the awesome V8 sound and how much it shouts! My only complaint with the TTRS, even with the non-resonated cat-back it still doesn't shout like a monster.. Sounds sick, still sounds muffled.. Only way to solve that is turbo-back.. Which voids warranty as I'll need the tune.. FML!!
> 
> Go the R8; f**k practicality; TTRS isn't practical anyway.


But get a stage 1 on the Tt-rs and it will destroy a r8 v8!!!! . I guess the only way to get the sound out of the Tt-rs is to get race exhaust but then it won't pass smog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Anthony1111 said:


> Exactly why I chose the TT RS. Great performance, but not the bad attention from coworkers.


Unfortunately at my old job people were very jealous of that car.. Bunch of spastic wankers! 



J662 said:


> But get a stage 1 on the Tt-rs and it will destroy a r8 v8!!!! . I guess the only way to get the sound out of the Tt-rs is to get race exhaust but then it won't pass smog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smog Shmog! Couldn't care about that one; more the warranty side of things.. Otherwise I'd have put the full exhaust on before I picked it up!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Smog Shmog! Couldn't care about that one; more the warranty side of things.. Otherwise I'd have put the full exhaust on before I picked it up!


haha. Hell if there was a way around passing the smog test id be all over the race exhaust. Maybe in AU you don't have to deal with the BS we have to deal with in California! It's rediculous!! 

Maybe I'll sell my Tt-rs and buy a Prius. Then I can join the Prius forum! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> haha. Hell if there was a way around passing the smog test id be all over the race exhaust. Maybe in AU you don't have to deal with the BS we have to deal with in California! It's rediculous!!
> 
> Maybe I'll sell my Tt-rs and buy a Prius. Then I can join the Prius forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOOOOLLL!!! Prius.. Godd what a waste of a car.. F***ckn hybrids man!

We have HEAPS of laws.. Cops carry around noise detectors and a thing that measures how much fumes come out which is straight from EPA... 

There's a bloody ciops department dedicated to defecting people and pulling over modified cars.. Such a bunch of ****'s !!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I love the TTRS.. But.. I love the R8 V8 just a bit more; mainly for the awesome V8 sound and how much it shouts! My only complaint with the TTRS, even with the non-resonated cat-back it still doesn't shout like a monster.. Sounds sick, still sounds muffled.. Only way to solve that is turbo-back.. Which voids warranty as I'll need the tune.. FML!!
> 
> Go the R8; f**k practicality; TTRS isn't practical anyway.


The AWE SwitchPath cures this problem and still passes emissions tests. In track mode, you'd never say "it still doesn't shout like a monster" again!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, this decision has passed for the moment at least. The dealer is not willing to drop the price on the one I drove much so the salesman says he will let me know when he comes across one for less than $100K. To the poster who said they were discounting R8's $20K where he was, I'd like to hear about that deal as that's over $10K less than invoice! My dealer says they sell more R8's than other store in the US except one in Florida and I believe that, they always seem to have 5-6 new and used in stock and the turnover on them is quick.
I think I'll just leave myself open for "the opportunity." I'm not going to go out and actively look for one right now but will concentrate instead on getting the MINI paid down. I really like it and it makes a great "big" car for when I need more utility. As has been noted here, prices on the R8 continue to drop and picking one up in a year or two for $15-20K less than they're going for now would be great. Most of the used ones I've seen are in great shape and they seem to be pretty reliable and low maintenance. 
I think JohnLZ7W and DrDomm's comments best reflect my feelings. It's not all about the speed, the R8 is in another whole realm of cars than our RS's and owning one even for just a year or so would be awesome.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I already feel like a bit of a D-bag driving just a TT-RS to work...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> I already feel like a bit of a D-bag driving just a TT-RS to work...


Why? Because people are jealous? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

J662 said:


> Why? Because people are jealous?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just flashy and extravagant.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> The AWE SwitchPath cures this problem and still passes emissions tests. In track mode, you'd never say "it still doesn't shout like a monster" again!


I'm actually very tempted... How loud is it? My issue is it's just not loud enough and still has the muffled sound.. 

Answer me this (and I know it's not comparable at all), the TTRS sounds like it always has a sock stuffed down the exhaust keeping it quiet; even with the Miltek non-resonated.. With the AWE switchpath will it be opened right up? I came out of a Golf R32 which has zero muffled noise and was all shout; is it a similar kind of unmuffled noise with the AWE switchpath?? 

How much would it cost to get over here in Aus/to get it shipped etc??


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> I'm actually very tempted... How loud is it? My issue is it's just not loud enough and still has the muffled sound..
> 
> Answer me this (and I know it's not comparable at all), the TTRS sounds like it always has a sock stuffed down the exhaust keeping it quiet; even with the Miltek non-resonated.. With the AWE switchpath will it be opened right up? I came out of a Golf R32 which has zero muffled noise and was all shout; is it a similar kind of unmuffled noise with the AWE switchpath??
> 
> How much would it cost to get over here in Aus/to get it shipped etc??


Regardless of what exhaust you put on the car it's always going to sound a bit muffled compared to something like a VR6 because there's a turbocharger stuck in the exhaust flow.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Regardless of what exhaust you put on the car it's always going to sound a bit muffled compared to something like a VR6 because there's a turbocharger stuck in the exhaust flow.


So I've heard  .. 

Is the AWE system much louder than the Miltek Non-Resonated system? 

Has anyone heard the 2 to compare?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> It's just flashy and extravagant.


Hah! Well, I wouldn't consider a TTRS in Suzuka "flashy and extravagant". Not like my red with black, red and silver anyway. My wife calls the car the "Douche Mobile." She really hates that I got a red car and she thinks all TT and Porsche drivers are D-bags. My friends refer to Sport mode as "Douche" mode. I'll admit that the swiftness of the vehicle has increased my Douche-bagginess by an order of magnitude (in some situations).

- Jeremy -


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hah! Well, I wouldn't consider a TTRS in Suzuka "flashy and extravagant". Not like my red with black, red and silver anyway. My wife calls the car the "Douche Mobile." She really hates that I got a red car and she thinks all TT and Porsche drivers are D-bags. My friends refer to Sport mode as "Douche" mode. I'll admit that the swiftness of the vehicle has increased my Douche-bagginess by an order of magnitude (in some situations).
> 
> - Jeremy -


Now that is funny. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like your wife doesn't like you all that much... :laugh:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

joshsmith said:


> I'm actually very tempted... How loud is it? My issue is it's just not loud enough and still has the muffled sound..
> 
> Answer me this (and I know it's not comparable at all), the TTRS sounds like it always has a sock stuffed down the exhaust keeping it quiet; even with the Miltek non-resonated.. With the AWE switchpath will it be opened right up? I came out of a Golf R32 which has zero muffled noise and was all shout; is it a similar kind of unmuffled noise with the AWE switchpath??
> 
> How much would it cost to get over here in Aus/to get it shipped etc??


PM'd


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hah! Well, I wouldn't consider a TTRS in Suzuka "flashy and extravagant". Not like my red with black, red and silver anyway. My wife calls the car the "Douche Mobile." She really hates that I got a red car and she thinks all TT and Porsche drivers are D-bags. My friends refer to Sport mode as "Douche" mode. I'll admit that the swiftness of the vehicle has increased my Douche-bagginess by an order of magnitude (in some situations).
> 
> - Jeremy -


So what does your wife drive?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> So what does your wife drive?


I think it was a Mini Countryman ?? Could be wrong


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> I think it was a Mini Countryman ?? Could be wrong


Good memory 

Yeah, Cooper S Countryman. But she hates it and wants to sell it so we can buy another R32 or Golf R. Personally, I want a Range Rover Evoque instead but that's not her style.

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Good memory
> 
> Yeah, Cooper S Countryman. But she hates it and wants to sell it so we can buy another R32 or Golf R. Personally, I want a Range Rover Evoque instead but that's not her style.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Classic!

I was mulling over Solar Orange as an option for my car.... my girl hated the color....
also "too douche-baggy"

guess what she drives.....

a Mini Copper S....* bright yellow paint... and two black racing stripes.....*

funny how having a vagina seems to lead to uninhibited hypocrisy... ( in GENERAL... theres a few sane women out there...)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> Classic!
> 
> I was mulling over Solar Orange as an option for my car.... my girl hated the color....
> also "too douche-baggy"
> ...


Hahahah!

Actually, she would've preferred that I get metallic orange or green or even Sprint Blue. She just doesn't like red sports cars. She thinks it's too cliché and I'm creeping up on middle agedness 

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hahahah!
> 
> Actually, she would've preferred that I get metallic orange or green or even Sprint Blue. She just doesn't like red sports cars. She thinks it's too cliché and I'm creeping up on middle agedness
> 
> - Jeremy -


Oh yeah, of course when I suggested Misano Red as an alternate bright color ( good contrast to black intakes and grill) she said the same thing cliche thing yours did!

When she saw Sprint Blue on an S5 she thought it was too much of "Barbie car color"

I'm having a tow hitch trailer with a seat and seatbelt built for her for road trips.... 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HONEY!!! Oh... no.... you're sitting.... BACK THERE ...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Perhaps you need to grow up and get a Maserati Quattroporte.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JimInSF said:


> Perhaps you need to grow up and get a Maserati Quattroporte.


He's probably got another 30 years before driving one of those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

The R8 is a nice car offcourse and don't let the 0-60 times fool ya'll on the V8...it is more than capable on track...I have driven the Coupe on track a few times. I have also driven the V10 Coupe and Spyder on streets a couple of times and to me the V10 was less nimble compared to the V8. In that sense I felt the V8 was a much quicker car.

The points I wanted to get across were as follows...;
1) Not a good idea to go bankrupt for a car...not a smart move thus *IF* you *MUST* look at the numbers then best to walk away. It is only an Audi afterall...!

2) If #1 is not an issue then you really must follow your dreams and make things happen though note that you are buying a *PERFORMANCE* car and thus not built to carry luggage etc...

3) With point #2 in mind, you will need another vehicle made to carry the things you haul around as your lifestyle dictates - plenty of low cost options available here however if point #1 applies then do walk away.

To me it seems like a fairly easy decision - you need two types of cars...;
a) A performance car which also makes you feel good when you choose - the R8 is a great fit.
2) A daily driver that can haul luggage/lifestyle gear around - well, any SUV will do...just pick one.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

996cab said:


> The R8 is a nice car offcourse and don't let the 0-60 times fool ya'll on the V8...it is more than capable on track...I have driven the Coupe on track a few times. I have also driven the V10 Coupe and Spyder on streets a couple of times and to me the V10 was instatntly less nimble compared to the V8. In that sense I felt the V8 was a much quicker car.
> 
> The points I wanted to get across were as follows...;
> 1) Not a good idea to go bankrupt for a car...not a smart move thus *IF* you *MUST* look at the numbers then best to walk away. It is only an Audi afterall...!
> ...


Love the R8 but I'd say from purely a performance perspective the TT-RS will out perform it the v8 for a fraction of the cost and about $2,700 in upgrades:

Stage 1 ecu tune
Tires
Brakes- lines, fluid, pads

If one wanted and r8 v8 *mostly* for the aesthetic then that's a different story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

996cab said:


> The R8 is a nice car offcourse and don't let the 0-60 times fool ya'll on the V8...it is more than capable on track...I have driven the Coupe on track a few times. I have also driven the V10 Coupe and Spyder on streets a couple of times and to me the V10 was less nimble compared to the V8. In that sense I felt the V8 was a much quicker car.
> 
> The points I wanted to get across were as follows...;
> 1) Not a good idea to go bankrupt for a car...not a smart move thus *IF* you *MUST* look at the numbers then best to walk away. It is only an Audi afterall...!
> ...


You pretty much put my thoughts into words with one exception...I will never own an SUV, just don't like them. My MINI has enough room in it for my hauling needs, on the outside occasion I would need to haul something bigger than it could handle, I'd just rent a truck.
Since I started this thread, I've made a #4 to your list. Last week MINI announced their upcoming limited edition GP2 to close out the R56 generation. I'm now first on my dealer's list to get one when they come out this fall. More power, bigger brakes, less weight, sounds fun.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Since I started this thread, I've made a #4 to your list. Last week MINI announced their upcoming limited edition GP2 to close out the R56 generation. I'm now first on my dealer's list to get one when they come out this fall. More power, bigger brakes, less weight, sounds fun.


For the price they're going to charge, you might as well just buy an Exige. You can always attach a trailer to it 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> For the price they're going to charge, you might as well just buy an Exige. You can always attach a trailer to it
> 
> - Jeremy -


Don't want an Exige, I likes my MINI's.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

The man who would choose a Mini over an Exige is an unusual man indeed...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

JimInSF said:


> The man who would choose a Mini over an Exige is an unusual man indeed...


Well....can't exactly carry my bikes and gear with an Exige, not looking for a track toy only. Looking at the Nordschleife lap times on Fastest Laps list, they list our RS at 8:09, Exige with Performance Pack at 8:25, MINI announced at the GP2 intro last week that it does it in 8:23, very near the top for FWD cars. It's going to have the most power ever from any stock MINI, complete underbody aerodynamics (never before), six piston Brembos over the previous 4 pots, newly designed suspension, and special tires developed with Kumho. 
It's going to be pricey for a MINI no doubt, but it will be the best one developed from the factory yet, a pocket rocket with a modicum of practicality....wow kind of like a TT-RS! If you've never driven a MINI JCW I can tell you there's a lot to be said for the dynamics of something that underweighs our TT's by 600 lbs, the GP2 will be even more.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Well....can't exactly carry my bikes and gear with an Exige, not looking for a track toy only. Looking at the Nordschleife lap times on Fastest Laps list, they list our RS at 8:09, Exige with Performance Pack at 8:25, MINI announced at the GP2 intro last week that it does it in 8:23, very near the top for FWD cars. It's going to have the most power ever from any stock MINI, complete underbody aerodynamics (never before), six piston Brembos over the previous 4 pots, newly designed suspension, and special tires developed with Kumho.
> It's going to be pricey for a MINI no doubt, but it will be the best one developed from the factory yet, a pocket rocket with a modicum of practicality....wow kind of like a TT-RS! If you've never driven a MINI JCW I can tell you there's a lot to be said for the dynamics of something that underweighs our TT's by 600 lbs, the GP2 will be even more.


Is this it?:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

J662 said:


> Is this it?:


No, here:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> No, here:


I like Mini's, wouldn't buy one, but that one looks pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Don't want an Exige, I likes my MINI's.


Why don't you just get this instead? I'm sure it's at about the same price point  :



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony1111 (Jan 17, 2012)

Im in Houston as well. What dealership are you referring to that sells a bunch for R8's?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> Why don't you just get this instead? I'm sure it's at about the same price point  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a scary head-on looking car. Crazy !!!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> It's actually a scary head-on looking car. Crazy !!!


I know, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

BA!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm so disappointed that Peugeot pulled out of racing this year. I'm surprised Audi didn't follow suit. They have no competition now. What's the point in racing? What's the point in watching? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Anthony1111 said:


> Im in Houston as well. What dealership are you referring to that sells a bunch for R8's?


Momentum. Pretty sure they are amongst the top three volume Audi dealers in the US, and 2nd in R8 sales so they tell me (and have no reason to doubt.) My salesman is the top seller in the US, he sold 475 cars last year (!), over a 100 more than the second place CA.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

On your trip to the megalopolis, have you passed the odd Lotus, Porsche, or even plain Vette driven at 60mph in the right lane around rush hour with driver almost looking over their shoulder, always a bright color. 1-2 points away from the max required to surrender license, cops can be vicious and take no pity on playboys. 

This is why you should cherish the fact that to most your cars look "just like a TT", just like my R32 looked just like a Golf, or take the S4 I drive, some guy from security asked me how I liked the "little 4 series Audi". 

R8 daily driver, exhibitionism reinvented LMFAO. Here in Appalachia you may never get home in something like that 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Is that Le Mans car an RS Spyder clone? I have the watch, was buying the R8 V10 
steering wheel for my S4 when parts guy made an offer i could not resist, battery died a month later but got 1/4th price:


----------

